

Ask HN: what is the best perl book? - starkfist

I need to relearn Perl after not doing it for about 10 years. What is the best book these days?
======
chromatic
May I gently suggest my own Modern Perl?
<http://github.com/chromatic/modern_perl_book/>

------
chrisclark1729
I liked Sam's Learning Perl in 21 days, but I was new to both Perl and
programming.

